# Cormarants



## fowl assasination (Mar 18, 2006)

Just wondering if anyone has been seeing cormarants yet. Getting ready to start the harrasment program soon:evil:. Was wondering mostly arround the AuSable area. I have not personally saw any up here yet but heard there was a few straggling in.


----------



## franky (Apr 14, 2004)

fowl assasination said:


> Just wondering if anyone has been seeing cormarants yet. Getting ready to start the harrasment program soon:evil:. Was wondering mostly arround the AuSable area. I have not personally saw any up here yet but heard there was a few straggling in.


I'm not much of a trout/steelhead/salmon fisherman, but man I don't like those things, I'm not sure why they don't just take em out with steel shot. I happen to know there is two less in this world as of last fall. I didn't have anything to do with that or anything though


----------



## marshbandit (Jan 8, 2008)

I spend a little time on the Saginaw Bay and I've been seeing less & less of those rats over the last few years


----------



## OscodaAsh (Jan 5, 2007)

Won't be long, the last week I've been seeing them in Au Gres but none on the AS or Tawas Bay yet.


----------



## streamertosser (May 20, 2008)

will there be the usual info posted about helping out with the harrassment program this spring? i would be interested in helping out when i'm up there. which is often
-zach


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

I would love to see a hunting season open for those things! I would gladly take part in popping a few if something like that were to come along. Be sure to take some pictures!


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

No season on Commorants??
I think they would be crazy not too.
All the taxpayers money spent to try and control the population when there are a ton of us who would be willing to deliver a few boxes of left over duck loads thru are shotguns at no cost to the state or FWS.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

fowl assasination said:


> Just wondering if anyone has been seeing cormarants yet. Getting ready to start the harrasment program soon:evil:. Was wondering mostly arround the AuSable area. I have not personally saw any up here yet but heard there was a few straggling in.


They going to have the outing at the Ausable river store again like last spring? That was a great time. Where's "slowdrift" haven't seen much from him lately.



Fishslayer5789 said:


> I would love to see a hunting season open for those things! I would gladly take part in popping a few if something like that were to come along. Be sure to take some pictures!


Never been a duck hunter, but thought of taking it up. I guess being new, mistakes will be made.:evilsmile


----------

